# RO/DI water?



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Is RO/DI water ok to use or should I just use RO water? Is one better or worse than the other? Thanks


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/10171-what-water-should-i-use.html 
Here you go. Read a bit of this. Hope it helps!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A more recent up to date discussion 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/70300-water-discussion.html 

Ed


----------



## TRNT_G (Aug 20, 2012)

Ed said:


> A more recent up to date discussion
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/70300-water-discussion.html
> 
> Ed


" Re: water discussion..
To sum it all up, RO and DI are fine to use for many of the applications in the enclosures, including but not limited to misting, refilling water bowls or pools and so forth. "

Ed"

Thanks guys for the links. I will continue using the RO/DI water. I have this on hand due to Saltwater hobby. Just was not sure if one was better than the other. Looks like both will work. 

Thanks, Trent


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Its kind of sad that my frogs get better water than I do. I keep RO water for them and just drink crummy so cal tap water for myself.


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

varanoid said:


> Its kind of sad that my frogs get better water than I do. I keep RO water for them and just drink crummy so cal tap water for myself.


Fortunately, that's an easy fix -- I've gotten a ton of use from having a pressure tank and tap at the kitchen sink; I also fill bottles for my water cooler from my RO system.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

nonliteral said:


> Fortunately, that's an easy fix -- I've gotten a ton of use from having a pressure tank and tap at the kitchen sink; I also fill bottles for my water cooler from my RO system.


I've been thinking about investing in an RO system for quite a while. Though I would get a lot less use out of it now that I don't have salt water tanks. Even still at least I would reap the benefits of pure drinking water.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

varanoid said:


> I've been thinking about investing in an RO system for quite a while. Though I would get a lot less use out of it now that I don't have salt water tanks. Even still at least I would reap the benefits of pure drinking water.


Salt water tanks was the reason I bought a RO system years ago. Now I use it to water all of my carnivorous plants and use for my frog.. So glad I have one. Our water here high ph and very hard, lots of dissolved minerals in it.

Steve


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

varanoid said:


> I've been thinking about investing in an RO system for quite a while. Though I would get a lot less use out of it now that I don't have salt water tanks. Even still at least I would reap the benefits of pure drinking water.


Our local water comes from surface reservoirs, so about mid-summer they get taken over by blue-green algae, and even after they treat the @#[email protected] out of it, it still stinks and tastes terrible, so I've had a water cooler in the kitchen for years. If I actually had to buy and haul (or worse, buy and have delivered) bottled water, it'd probably cost me more than a new RO/DI system every summer. As it is, I have two, one (a high volume unit) at one end of the house for the reef tanks, and another (no DI, but with a pressure tank) in the kitchen at the other end of the house. Besides topping off the fish tanks, and providing drinking and cooking water, they get used for watering plants, topping off misting reservoirs, etc.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Steverd said:


> Salt water tanks was the reason I bought a RO system years ago. Now I use it to water all of my carnivorous plants and use for my frog.. So glad I have one. Our water here high ph and very hard, lots of dissolved minerals in it.
> 
> Steve





nonliteral said:


> Our local water comes from surface reservoirs, so about mid-summer they get taken over by blue-green algae, and even after they treat the @#[email protected] out of it, it still stinks and tastes terrible, so I've had a water cooler in the kitchen for years. If I actually had to buy and haul (or worse, buy and have delivered) bottled water, it'd probably cost me more than a new RO/DI system every summer. As it is, I have two, one (a high volume unit) at one end of the house for the reef tanks, and another (no DI, but with a pressure tank) in the kitchen at the other end of the house. Besides topping off the fish tanks, and providing drinking and cooking water, they get used for watering plants, topping off misting reservoirs, etc.


Sounds like a good investment (actually I know it is). I'll probably get one in jan as thats when I move to a new place. Don't want to have to deal with hooking it up and taking it out.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

We also keep saltwater fish (seahorses and a clown trigger, not in the same tank  ) and have used (freshwater) test kits on the ro/di water from our system (it's an Apec) and it tests better than rainwater in the city, so I would feel totally comfortable using it untreated for all poison dart frog applications. The only thing is to monitor the three filter cartridges and make sure to change/replace when they have outlived their usefullness.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

I wanted to add that, in our opinion, Apec is a great brand. We don't sell them and we don't get paid to say that, it just really is. Ours has lasted years and does a high monthly water volume (we run 800-1200 tadpoles at a time and that is a lot of water). Just our opinion...


----------

